# My TRT experience



## Old Man Lifter (May 2, 2019)

Hey, I’ve been lurking and reading stickies last few days, thought I’d follow up my intro with some personal info, considering this info will be the basis for y’all to answer any of my future questions. The Cashout sticky was an especially good read. There’s a wealth of information here and I’ve only scratched the surface.

And since there’s always new folks here looking to jump on the TRT train, some should get some benefit from reading about my 3+ years on cypionate.

Started Fall 2015, got a Dexa and bloodwork. BF23% weight (can’t remember - probably about 180) Total T came back at about 350, free T at 11. Asked doc of it was low and he giggled at me. He was a cool guy, and we got along well.

started with the cream. Twice a day under the arms, for those of you unfamiliar, you get it compounded at a pharmacy to your Drs specified concentrations. You click the applicator and rub it on. Also note twice daily doses have different concentrations than once a week injectable doses for obvious reasons. This got old quick, twice a day may not sound like a lot but I had my one and only rodeo with gear back in ‘87 in college. It was a 10 week cycle of cypionate, I got bigger, so I told him ‘give me that’.

got a second Dexa 6 weeks later and I put on 14 lbs of muscle and was at 19%bf

aa for dialing in the dose, we started at 200mg every week. His goal for me wasn’t a specific number of total T, he said ‘the high end of average free T’ was 25 and he said we want to be a ‘little better than average’ and set the range at 25-30

I’ve since changed Drs, why? New Dr is 20 minutes closer to my house and way less expensive. For those of your who may be unfamiliar, neither of these two Drs take insurance and I’m unaware of any that do. However, the 10ml bottle of test I get is partially covered by insurance and my cost is about $40

now just to be clear (and this is where I’m sure some of you will have input) not every physician is going to agree on what an optimal level is. My current Dr wouldn’t bat an eyelash if my free T came back at 50. She’d ask me how I’m feeling, and if my labs looked good, she’d leave well enough alone.

Now referencing Cashout’s sticky, his numbers and philosophy run concurrent to my own. It took a couple of years, but I finally have my dose dialed in at 100mg every 5 days (as opposed to 140mg a week)

my total t came in last draw at 1230 and free T at 31. Based off the stickies I’m reading here, I have labs in 3 weeks, I’m going to pay closer attention to my E2 and if there’s anything else you folks think I should be looking at/for now would be the time to drop suggestions.

Dialing in dose, for me, was based on side affects. Two things I had going on at 200mg a week was acne (back and forehead), and nipple soreness. I knew my E2 was high, (not dangerously but high nonetheless) funny when I asked Dr (first Dr) about taking an AI, he told me to lower the dose, and didn’t want to prescribe an AI because too low estrogen is bad for the heart. He also said the acne was a sign of excess hormone.

so anyway I’m currently at 185 and I’m flirting around 10% bf. I train my ass off 4 days a week and my dilemma is where to go from here. My physique is good, I should also note I’m 6’0”. While I haven’t added a tremendous amount of size, my musculature has matured immensely, I’m on the slender side with a hard and vascular look. I’ve got pretty good symmetry as well, although now that I’m nit picking, my lower lats could use some work. I’m like anybody else, I want more size but like being lean. I’d been as high as 207, don’t want to go back to that. My goals aren’t too lofty, I’d like to add (net) and keep an extra 10 lbs of lean muscle. How to go about that remains to be seen.

If you read this far, thanks.


----------



## Jin (May 2, 2019)

Seems like you’ve had a run of good doctors and found your correct dose. People should note that you don’t need excessive test to achieve greatness in “old age”. Your diet must be on point as well, I assume?

Thanks for the paragraphs. Made your novel a breeze to read


----------



## motown1002 (May 2, 2019)

Good read.  Like Jin said paragraphs make all the difference.  Sounds like you got things going in the right direction.  

Based on what you said, seems like your goal is to put on a little size while staying lean.  That's everyone's dream.    It can be done, but its a slow process.  Have to increase the cals some.  

Not sure exactly how you work out, but I incorporate some very heavy/low rep basic first exercises in my routine followed by 10-12 rep exercises.  So for back I may do 4 different exercises, first one deadlifts 5x5 and then three others at 10-12 reps.  I seem to respond pretty well with that.  

I am 51, so an old ass as well.  lol


----------



## Beserker (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for the good info.  I’m on my 2nd week of TRT, 100mg cyp every week.  I’m looking to get my numbers similar to yours... my T was 8.1 and low 4’s total. 

Best advice I can give is to increase protein intake.. eat as clean as possible to stay lean and go heavy with lower rep ranges.  Compound lifts, old school balls to the wall.


----------



## Old Man Lifter (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.... I’ll try be succinct:

I train 4 days 

MON: push (chest - shoulders only) I also leave rear delts for Back day. My shoulder and arms are my best features and I’ve never had a shoulder injury ever. I’m very cognizant of protecting them and the rear delts need to be nursed a little bit IMO

TUE: Legs. As an aside, I have some medical shit I need to work around. I have a pars fracture/defect in my lumbar. I used to love to deadlift, got pretty strong at them (got my 1 rep max up to 385 two summers ago) it’s either from trauma or it’s congenital, but the vertebrae are worn and my spine is out of alignment, it’s touch and go pretty much everyday. Orthopedist cringed when I told him I deadlift heavy, so they’re out. Squats I’m okay with but my 1RM WAS 315 and these days I don’t go over 225 so I need to get creative. Smith machine, leg press, hammy curls, leg extensions, and the leg press is actually less friendly to my back than squats.

WED: off

THURS: Back. I train traps and rear delts with back. I’ll also throw in some dips occasionally. I’m pretty pleased with my shoulder girdle, posterior development. When my back is feeling good I’ll start with single arm DB rows and can go pretty heavy. Bent over rows are a non-no. My back hates them.

FRI: I’m the weirdo that does arm day. However, rather than doing triceps after chest n shoulders when I’m spent, I come in fresh and can go heavy on close grip bench. My bicep peak is trash, but my arms are pretty thick (16 1/2” flexed). I think the brachialis is the least understood muscle in the arm so I like to start biceps with heavy hammer curls. My outer arm between the bi and tri is pretty developed.

now as far as gaining size (working with my current dose) if you folks think I should double up on some of the core upper body lifts and not have a separate arm day, please share.

also though I’d mention that maintenance for me is 3000 calories a day. I’ll lose weight at about 1 lb a week on average at 2500 calories. I average 200g of protein a day (1g per lb of body weight) and I’m pretty liberal with my ratio of fats to carbs. Thanks.


----------



## DF (May 2, 2019)

Nice intro!  It sounds like you got your shit together.  Welcome to the UG!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 4, 2019)

Great first post.  When the protocol is correct, TRT can be a wonderful delight whereas when one's doctor screws them up royally, life becomes a living hell.  Unfortunately, I experienced both of those which caused me to switch doctors.


----------



## bigdog (May 4, 2019)

Good read for sure! I had to go through several docs and doses myself. Once dialed in life got much better! Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Tater (May 6, 2019)

You sound like you have your body figured out. That's most the battle, knowing yourself and how you respond to training stresses as well as dietary changes. Kudos on that. I agree that adding new muscle is going to take progressive overload. I keep a very detailed diary of my workouts now so I can track the progress and quantify what works for me. It takes more time out of my day but it will be worth it in the end. Welcome to the UG and keep up the good work!


----------

